# iam new



## mummywants

hi all iam stacey a mum of one who is looking for frends i have just had a misscarrige in november and have just started to try again but iam realy scared any 1 wanna chat xx:cry:


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: and welcome

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

There is a miscarriage support thread on here that can help you :flower:


----------



## mummywants

thank you hunni xxxx


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!

So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## honey08

:hi: welcome to bnb

was ur mc ur first preg ? i mc my first preg and went on to have morgan, sounds silly but a midwife told me ur body can get rid of a pregnancy ready for a healthy one, goodluck xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Lillipop

:wave:
Welcome to BnB :hugs:
Good Luck x


----------



## Woo21

Welcome :flower: 
So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## dreams

welcome :hi:


----------



## Jayde1991

Hello and Welcome


----------



## mummywants

thanks to every1 for macking me feel welcome and for ur support after my loss do u think its the right time to try again i have give it 7 mounth?


----------



## Petitguili23

Hi, welcome! 
i'm new too.
How are you?


----------



## mummywants

iam not to bad hun been better just feeling a lil scared at the min hows u ?


----------



## x Nicki x

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## mummywants

thank u hun u ok


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi there...

I'd love to chat. I too experienced a MC last December and it was devastating. It's hard to believe the rest of the world does not stop and that other people all around you are getting pregnant with no problem and carrying successfully.

I understand exactly how you are feeling and you want this so badly, yet so terrified of having to go through the emotional heart break of another MC.

I truly feel for you and am sorry for your loss. 

Contact me anytime!

BABYDUST to you!

Wendy:shrug::winkwink:


----------



## Soulshaken

welcome! I'm new here too and also lost my first pregnancy in January, Me and my husband are trying again this month so I'll be thinking of you as well! Good luck!


----------



## mummywants

thank u weewendyg that means alot to me iam so scared incase it happends again xx


----------



## mummywants

hi soulshaken sorry for ur loss hun xx


----------



## Weewendyg

Mummywants....only you will "know" when the right time is. Immediately following my MC I told everyone that I never wanted to be pregnant again! Too emotional to go through a MC again! 

But now....7 months later...I feel more than ready. I want it that bad and I am willing to possibly go thru it all again just to get that little bundle of joy!

Good luck hun!!!


----------



## Soulshaken

I totally agree with you weewendyg, it's been six month since our loss and for weeks i thought it was too painful to ever try again, you wonder if you will ever smile or laugh at a joke again, and then feel guilty when you do!... but time heals, and the anticipation of holding that little one in your arms is enough to make me want to try again... this month I feel ready, a "just know" feeling :) :hugs::dust: to all you girls!


----------



## mrs.toto

Sorry for your loss
and WELCOME xXxXx


----------



## Agiboma

welcome


----------



## mummywants

thanks weewendyg and all off u we have been trying no for 2 week heres fingers crossed xx


----------



## redrose27

Hello I am also new here but wanted to say sorry about your lose.


----------



## mummywants

thanks red rose u ok hun how u fineding this site ??


----------



## vintage

Hiyaa :wave:

so sorry for your loss :hugs:

xx


----------



## mummywants

thanks vintage xx


----------



## xJG30

*Welcome To BnB :wave:*


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave: I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost one in august of 08 and went on to have a happy healthy little girl in august of 09. :hugs::hugs: Don't give up hope.


----------



## mummywants

thank u xx


----------



## mummywants

hey all how we all doing xxxx how we all getting on ?


----------



## v2007

Hi and welcome. 

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## LittlePants

Hi and welcome! :flower:


----------

